# My VW Pumpkin



## RRules (Apr 8, 2007)

My girlfriend and her roommates decided that we were all going to carve pumpkins. I figured what could be a more awesome pumpkin than this:

























_Modified by RRules at 10:04 AM 10-26-2008_


_Modified by RRules at 10:12 AM 10-26-2008_


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: My VW Pumpkin (RRules)*

haha awesome I always end up cutting the wrong piece off that ruins the pumpkin lol








oh and i have the same kitchen chairs as you


----------



## slunk33 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: My VW Pumpkin (RRules)*

Here's my attempt:


----------



## boki-san (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: My VW Pumpkin (RRules)*

nice bus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just finished mine, a couple hours ago
*my mk4 R32*


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

lol your all sick puppies~!!
those are awesome jack-o-lanterns!!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (dieselraver)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Austin_85'MKII (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: My VW Pumpkin (slunk33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slunk33* »_Here's my attempt:









how does that even make sense 
how do your pumpkin pieces float! 
and your vw logo is so intricate?


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: My VW Pumpkin (RRules)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RRules* »_

















_Modified by RRules at 10:04 AM 10-26-2008_

_Modified by RRules at 10:12 AM 10-26-2008_

How old is that Easter bunny?


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: My VW Pumpkin (Austin_85'MKII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Austin_85’MKII* »_
how does that even make sense 
how do your pumpkin pieces float! 
and your vw logo is so intricate?


the outer is carved off, but not all the way thru. 

Nice work too...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

